# [2013] Which buildings at Marriott's Grande Vista are newly renovated?



## cadreamer (Jan 14, 2013)

We are going to Grande Vista in March with 2 families, each of us traded into  2 bedroom suites. 

Does anyone know which buildings are the most recently renovated? We prefer to be near the lake and the bridge. We also require the second bedroom to have 2 beds. I heard that in some units, the second bedroom has 1 king bed.

We are Cypress Harbour owners and haven't been to Grande Vista in 10 years. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## cadreamer (Jan 15, 2013)

*Which buildings at Marriott's Grande Vista are newly renovated?*

_[Threads merged, duplicate post deleted.] - SueDonJ_


----------



## bww (Jan 17, 2013)

We stayed at Grand Vista in November, (we are also Cypress Harbour owners) I asked the same question to fellow tuggers, but the info  received was incorrect. I would call the resort to find out what building would meet your needs. We stayed out by the lake, it was ok but would rather be by the main pool.  I will say that we had a bad mattress in the master bedroom, I called the front desk an within 30 min. we had a new mattress and housekeeping also came in with new bedding. Very impressed. We also enjoyed Nicks for lunch, food was good and with your "blue Marriott card" you'll get different options for "free" appetizer.  With that said after our week at Grand Vista we still would prefer Cypress Harbour. Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 17, 2013)

bww said:


> We stayed at Grand Vista in November, (we are also Cypress Harbour owners) I asked the same question to fellow tuggers, but the info received was incorrect.



I am curious when you asked and what bad information you were given? I tried searching your other posts, but couldn't find any asking about Grande Vista.



> Very impressed. We also enjoyed Nicks for lunch, food was good and with your "blue Marriott card" you'll get different options for "free" appetizer.  With that said after our week at Grand Vista we still would prefer Cypress Harbour. Enjoy your trip!!



If one is dining at Nicks Grill, Restaurant.com has gift certificates available.


----------



## bww (Jan 18, 2013)

It was actually stated by someone else's thread  and the same question had been asked and they said the recently renovated villas where buildings 79 & 84. This was not the case for us. Our 2 bed villa had dated furniture, not what we have experienced at other Marriott Resorts. So if this is something that is important to you, my suggestion is call the resort directly. Especially when traveling with a larger group. Also I believe there may only be certain buildings that have the special 2nd bedroom requests also.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 18, 2013)

bww said:


> It was actually stated by someone else's thread  and the same question had been asked and they said the recently renovated villas where buildings 79 & 84. This was not the case for us. Our 2 bed villa had dated furniture, not what we have experienced at other Marriott Resorts. So if this is something that is important to you, my suggestion is call the resort directly. Especially when traveling with a larger group. Also I believe there may only be certain buildings that have the special 2nd bedroom requests also.



According to an owners newsletter we received, 79 and 84 received a soft goods refurbishment in the Fall of 2010. So that is fairly recent. Kind of upsetting that yours seemed dated. The most recent case goods refurb that I am aware of is buildings 96, 97, 98, 99 and 100.

Buildings 77, 78, 85, and 86 are the only buildings with dedicated 2BR units. All of which have two queen beds in the second bedroom. Other buildings have 3BR units where the 2BR master side has two queen beds in the second bedroom.


----------



## ahdah (Jan 21, 2013)

*Any suggestions for a one bedroom*

I know this is about a two bedroom unit, but what about a one bedroom at Grande Vista. A friend is going in May and has never been to GV.  She is retiring and this is a special trip for her and her husband. What building or view would you suggest for a couple in May.  Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## JimIg23 (Jan 23, 2013)

Are buildings 81-82-83 refurbished?  Heading to GV this summer and need to be close to the main area with the grandparents


----------



## NEGreyhound (Jan 24, 2013)

*No!*

Presently staying in bldg 81 and it does not appear that anything has been refurbished yet. They're now working quite extensively both inside and out in bldg 88, 89, 90 area


----------



## javabean (Feb 16, 2013)

We were at Grande Vista this past week and there is still extensive and loud work being done in that area. I sincerely suggest everyone avoid requesting a villa in the bldg 88, 89, 90 section of the property.


----------



## potluck (Feb 17, 2013)

Currently in building 98 which has been renovated. It appears Building 91 is currently being renovated. 

As a comment I am very disappointed with this resort. We are in a 1 bedroom 1 bath unit and is is by far the smallest Marriott 1 bedroom unit we have ever stayed in. No storage room for food, limited storage for clothes, suitcases now stored on the patio as the closet is tiny. Resort is huge but the Nick Faldo facility is tiny and understaffed (as compared to the Desert Ridge - which I wish I was at compared to this resort). Pool areas and lounge chairs are not big enough to support the multitude of suites. No gas barbeques but there are two charcoal BBQ for two buildings. Typical of Marriott is the luggage carts and allocating only two per building and this building has 6 floors and some 10 or 12 lockout units per floor.

We stayed at Sabal Palms last week and two weeks at Royal Palms prior to that and both are vastly superior Orlando resorts although Sabal had only 1 luggage cart for the whole resort and Royal had two carts per building (at least the building were only 4 stories and 8 rooms or so per floor).

Of the many Marriott timeshares we have occupied this one is not even close to Marriott standards that I expect and if this is the future of Marriott then I will have to make sure to avoid any new ones.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 18, 2013)

potluck said:


> Currently in building 98 which has been renovated. It appears Building 91 is currently being renovated.
> 
> As a comment I am very disappointed with this resort. We are in a 1 bedroom 1 bath unit and is is by far the smallest Marriott 1 bedroom unit we have ever stayed in. No storage room for food, limited storage for clothes, suitcases now stored on the patio as the closet is tiny. Resort is huge but the Nick Faldo facility is tiny and understaffed (as compared to the Desert Ridge - which I wish I was at compared to this resort). Pool areas and lounge chairs are not big enough to support the multitude of suites. No gas barbeques but there are two charcoal BBQ for two buildings. Typical of Marriott is the luggage carts and allocating only two per building and this building has 6 floors and some 10 or 12 lockout units per floor.
> 
> ...



The kitchens don't have a lot of storage. This is an issue at many newer Marriott resorts. There are some units at MGV that have a pantry in the kitchen, though these are rare. As for actual square footage, the MGV units are about average if not larger than average for a 1BR Marriott unit.

The issue with luggage carts is that some buildings will only have a couple while another will have a half dozen. Did you go to every building to see that there were only two at each building or just two in the building you were in? People move the carts between buildings and there the number per building doesn't stay balanced. Did you have an issue getting use of a luggage cart? Did you have to wait for one, or was someone else waiting for one when you returned it? If not, there being only two per building probably isn't an issue in most cases.

As for the BBQs, there are two areas in the resort that have gas grills. All the others are charcoal. I do agree that there should be more gas grills around the resort and the charcoal ones are pretty much a waste. A group of three to four gas grills in each main group of buildings would be sufficient IMO..


----------



## abg1688 (Mar 9, 2013)

What about building 93, 94 at Grande Vista?  Looks like they are with the main village but also has golf course view.  Does any tug member know whether those 2 buildings are completely renovated?  Thanks!


----------



## enma (Jul 2, 2013)

We got an XYZ exchange to Grande Vista at the end of this month (our home resort). Giving this week to a friend. She would prefer a dedicated 2 bedroom unit since they have 5 children. Any idea if any of the buildings for dedicated 2 bedroom units have been recently refurbished (buildings 77, 78, 85, and 86)?


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jul 2, 2013)

cadreamer said:


> We are going to Grande Vista in March with 2 families, each of us traded into  2 bedroom suites.
> 
> Does anyone know which buildings are the most recently renovated? We prefer to be near the lake and the bridge. We also require the second bedroom to have 2 beds. I heard that in some units, the second bedroom has 1 king bed.
> 
> We are Cypress Harbour owners and haven't been to Grande Vista in 10 years. Any tips would be appreciated.



The golf side buildings are the newly renovated ones. Everyone wants the units close to the bridge and activities and it shows. 

Was at building 83 just recently, and my bed and pillows reeked of urine! Even after they changed them for me, the bedding was flat not fluffy, and the feather pillows smelled moldy.

We'll probably take the refurbished units next time even if it's far from the action.


----------



## rrazzorr (Oct 14, 2013)

Was hoping to follow-up on this topic, since its been almost a year since the original post.

What are the newly renovated units at Grande Vista? I was hoping to stay closer to Main Village but not certain if units have been refreshed.

Thanks for your leads.


----------



## Yolie912 (Oct 15, 2014)

Bumping it up! 

Are these rooms up to par?
are they nice?

Thanks


----------

